# Color questions? recesive yellow and coffe



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I know some colors are called different things in US and in other parts of the world and that some colors are not available in the US.
I'm wondering about coffee and recessive yellow. Are they found in US I have a pair that it was mentioned might be recessive yellows ( viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2762 ) but for some reason I was thinking they are not found it the US.

I am also interested in the coffee color. Is it in the US (I figure there are breeders in the US because it's a recognized color in the ARFMA)? Does any one have some pictures of good color of a coffee mouse?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

RY (recessive yellow) is available in the US and not Europe, generally soeaking. Coffee is a US term as there is no such colour standardised in the UK. I think it may just be a pale chocolate colour?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I think Coffee is a beige bred to be darker


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

So to us a dark stone then?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup yup


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Finnmouse lists it in unstandardized colors as a chocolate diluted by c^e/c^e. Then there's a weird thing about the pic shown which we are told is not a coffee but a reverse siamese, the color shown is about right though. I've had coffee meeces, it's a regular component in my beige to black tris in whom the color shows as one of the intermediate shades in the reversion process.


----------

